# What kind of work do you do?



## redrum (Apr 24, 2006)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2006)

Consulting B)


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm in the Federal-Nuclear field.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

Consulting, but also pseudo-local government work, as I do a lot of local public works.


----------



## royal flush (Jul 16, 2006)

No option for city/local government? And no option for public or private utility?


----------



## Kipper (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm with the local electric utility. :bad: :bow:


----------



## redrum (Sep 6, 2006)

lots of fellow scum sucking consultants on board!


----------



## petermcc (Sep 7, 2006)

I try my best not to do any work......

:beerchug


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 7, 2006)

Im in consulting now but am dying to find a manufacturing job.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

Independent Contractor as of now, primarily working for a single engineering firm on the East coast of Florida. That firm does consulting (small to large residential and commercial site plans, permitting, etc.)

Expect that I will be doing more self (sole proprieter) type work this year until I get enough work to justify incorporation and insurance type things.


----------



## grover (Jan 7, 2007)

Federal, DoD. I do mostly emergency power- generators &amp; UPS systems. Some base power plants, but mostly buildings.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 7, 2007)

I work for a university in a research capacity...for about the next month. Then another colleague and I are starting a consulting/research/materials testing firm...

ktulu


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a project engineer for a county sanitary/water resource.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2007)

Electric Utility - Protection &amp; Control(aka Relay Engineer)


----------



## Bminer (Jan 8, 2007)

Mining and geological consulting - resource evaluation, geologic modeling, surface and underground mine design - mainly in aggregates and industrial minerals.


----------



## traffic (Jan 8, 2007)

I am Traffic Engineer for a local municipality, before then a Traffic Engineer for NCDOT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2007)

Dammit, why don't you work here. A guy called us looking for a traffic study today and we had to turn him away because we don't do that.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2007)

"state" environmental regulator - for a US island territory. Stormwater, wastewater, marine water, groundwater, wetlands, solid waste, and any number of odd things that they throw my way.

Before that, construction management on a large seaport project, and some civil design work thrown in here and there.

Before that, oilfield well logging - downhole geological measurements, cased hole mechanical services (like cement job evaluations and explosive perforating).


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 8, 2007)

I work for myself. Have a few people that I sub too. Structural engineering.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 8, 2007)

> I work for myself.  Have a few people that I sub too.  Structural engineering.


I have a feeling I'm gonna be trying to pick your brain over the next few months.  Structural design has always appealed to me, I've ordered one test on wood structure design and I can't wait until it arrives. For some reason, passing the PE (ME) has really given me a thirst for more engineering knowledge. :true:

Sorry, text above, not test.


----------



## traffic (Jan 12, 2007)

> Dammit, why don't you work here. A guy called us looking for a traffic study today and we had to turn him away because we don't do that.


I could do it. Vermont is just a little to far away!!


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 12, 2007)

Technically I'm a subcontractor (government word for consultant), but all my work is in the fed. gov. nuclear field.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 12, 2007)

Manufacturing Electronic Components... Keeps you guys in your video games and computers, YEAH, BABY - YEAH!


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 16, 2007)

State Agency - water/wastewater permitting review


----------

